# Causey



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Ended up going to Causey with Wells today. It was slow. We fished the Wheatgrass inlet. It was open water for about 100 yards. We trolled back and forth probably a dozen or more times. We also tried worms and powerbait with no luck. The guys on shore were not getting anything either. There needs to be more open water in order to cover more of the lake. I am surprized that there is this much ice still left in mid April. Oh well, I will give it another go in a week or two. We did fly fish the South Fork after giving up on Causey. We landed 1 brown and lost several others. That was allright. At least the weather was nice.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

They were bighting great when I was at causey 3 days ago. Its amazing what a few days can change.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Yea, I know, that is why I wanted to do a trip up there. It was kind of disapointing. We made many laps trolling around the area that was open. The river below it was not too bad however.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Pavlik ? Trolling ? Were you able to get a boat or pontoon down to the water ?


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

.45 said:


> Pavlik ? Trolling ? Were you able to get a boat or pontoon down to the water ?


Like I said, there was not much open water there. That is why the trolling was not very successful. We got the canoe down to the water.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Pavlik said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Pavlik ? Trolling ? Were you able to get a boat or pontoon down to the water ?
> ...


I got to ask.... was the effort worth it? If you parked down by the boy scout camp entrance(I cant imagine you went in anywhere else, could have sledded down the embankment in the canoe hitting the water at 60mph+ :shock: ) its a good hike down the mud and creek till you hit floatable water. Its a pain just walking it.

Anyhow its too bad you didnt get into anything up there, its usually feast or famine. When I was up there last Sunday afternoon it was like hungry fish in a barrel.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Too bad you didn't hook up with anything. Sorry.

Sounds like you gave up slow fishing for slower fishing.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

waltny said:


> Pavlik said:
> 
> 
> > .45 said:
> ...


We got our workout for the day.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I didn't think that Causey would have much open water. I am surprised that the South Fork didn't treat you better. Reports have been pretty good there. There wasn't anything rising?


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Not too many fish rising. Wells got one to come up for his top bug. We only had about an hour to spend on the SF. If we had more time, I am sure that we would have landed more fish.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Anyone been up to Causey recently? I might have a go at her myself Sat afternoon. I know they were hot up there in the wheatgrass arm the weekend before this report...


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes... OK at best. If you need more info send a PM.

If you go, you might want to bring a few garbage bags. We couldn't pick it all up... tons of worm containers, beer cans, fishing line, egg and power bait rubbish, etc, etc,etc. We counted 11 floating beer cans just standing there. Its by far the worst lake I have seen yet this year.


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

I heard that, there was a 20 pound brown caught out of Causey. (county record? is that even possible out of there. Is there even such a thing as a county record? I've seen 8 pounders caught out there years ago. I use to use salmon egg (balls of fire) up there this time of year and slay them. But that was before it was a ****....LOL


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I never caught anything too big up there. Biggest was probably about 16 inches. But, it is a fun lake to troll. It is secluded in the mountains and there are no **** water skiers, jet skiers, wake boarders, etc, up there. And, I really like to target the kokanee when I go up there. They are good to eat despite the fact that they are 9-13 inches long up there.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

It has been 15 years or more but I remember someone catching a 20 lb brown from Causey. A lot of bigger browns were caught there before the DWR planted the kokanee and then the splake. Once these other fish were planted the catch rate really slowed down for the browns but I'm sure there are some real brusers in there. They are well feed, so I'm sure that is why few of those big ones are caught. I've never heard of a county record but I do know of two more locations were big browns have been caught. A twenty pound brown was caught below Pineview dam before they closed that section off to fishing, another 20 pounder was caught right near the off ramp as you get off the freeway at Coalville. WH


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

THanks WH  . I remember the one below P V .


----------

